# Favorite App? Favorite Game?



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

List your top 2 apps. Then list your top 2 games. Ill start

Apps: 
1. TSF Shell
2. 1Weather

Games:
1. N64 Emulator
2. Robo Defense

Sent from my YACK


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

1: titanium backup (corny but it rules) 
2: amuse (gotsta get my lulz)

1: scramble with friends
2: modern combat 3

Sent from my DROID X using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Bump... I thought this thread would get more posts....

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

1. Root explorer
2. Opera web browser

1. Galaxy on fire 2
2. Wifi kill (not really a game, but depends how you use it)

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Dolphin Browser Mini, I don't subscribe to the whole decentralized approach with an app for every little thing so this is my source of everything from news to weather to this forum.

Jango, for awhile I used pandora but it started pissing me off immensly so I switched to jango which I used long ago on my computer.

As for games I never really got into that fad either, the games that have spent the longest time on my phone are generally tower defence games but even there the selection on android is very poor. My top two were Hexdefence and Zdefence...both free from the amazon app store no less.

Though I have always wanted to mess around with emulators for my phone but never got to it.


----------



## awolin (Jan 12, 2012)

1. Maps
2. Disk usage

1. Gameboid (Pokemon)
2. Radiant HD


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

***Update***

My top 2 games now r

1. Speedx 3D
2. Draw free

Sent from my YACK


----------

